# Chambers Stove Problem



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice. The best imo. They don't make them like that anymore. 

I'm not sure what the problem could be, maybe something simple like a partial clog/debris somewhere that needs to be cleaned. Just an idea.

Would have to google the owners manual/schematic for it to better understand how it works.

There are some great service techs who frequent this forum, please wait for one of them to respond. They may be able to help you out. Thanks.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Google _Model B Service Manual - Chambers Ranges/Stoves ._


----------



## Mach12 (May 26, 2016)

Did this get resolved? I'm new to this site but experienced with Chambers Ranges/stoves. I'm a retired technician and now restore Chambers ranges as a hobby (6 of them in my shop right now) so if I can help please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Can I ask you:
My parents have one in the photo. It was refurbished once in NY by a lady who I can't recommend. How do you detach the top panel? I saw some kind of clips on the side, but couldn't see enough to figure it. It still works but the pilot is big and heats the cooktop to scorching. If my parents decide to buy something else, I thought about fixing it myself. Can't beat the center grill for easy use and cleaning.
I also have matching Chamerlain hood. They're using a new hood, but I kept it. The motor is out and couldn't find heat rated sealed motor. Double shaft. Any idea on ripping out the old fan housing and putting in a new? 

It's been 10+ yrs since anybody talked about the Chambers. Happy to hear from you.
Sorry can't give you the job. It's either diy or discard. The finish is worn out, I'm afraid.
The photo is from the web.


----------



## Mach12 (May 26, 2016)

Those are great cooktops and very popular. I've only worked on one built-in and it was a model with a Philips screw in each corner of the top that you took out and then the top lifted right off. Do you know what the model number is on yours? I can probably get the manual if I know which it is.

I can check around and see whether any of the people I know who have Chambers stuff have a blower. There's one on eBay right now for $75 but it says the motor is bad. Could be a simple fix but it's a pig in a poke for sure. The site here won't let me post links yet but if you go to eBay and search on Chambers Hood it'll come up.

Let me know what the model number is and I'll find more info.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks. Some years ago when I removed it, I couldn't see anything intuitive that might remove the corner brackets inside. Keep a heads up, may be a couple decades:smile: before my mom decides to give it up. As for the range vent, I went to local motor shop as well as searching for some days for the motor, and nothing same. I found same shaft motor but it was open and lower heat rated. It kept shutting off. Although not original, I thought keeping the body and swap the blower housing may work.


----------



## Mach12 (May 26, 2016)

I just looked at the picture of the one I worked on and it had the data plate on the inside back wall. When you get ready to work on it try to get the model number off of the data plate. I have a lot of manuals in digits and know some folks with manuals I don't have so there's a pretty good chance I can get it. By looking at the picture you posted it looks like yours was built after Rangeaire bought Chambers and they incorporated some of their designs in and that probably affected the way the top attaches. Whirlpool eventually bought Rangeaire/Chambers and closed it down. Too bad because they're awesome stoves.

I've seen two modified Chambers hoods. One had the blower out of a scrapped Jenn-air range and the other had the vent-a-hood remote blower that mounts on the roof and just used the Chambers hood as a collector and a place to mount the lights and control switches for the lights and hood. I really liked the remote blower option and am actually building a setup with one of them right now that will go over a 1936 Chambers A series with a built in incinerator (often called a kitchen trash burner) that I'm restoring to go in our granddaughters place.

Keep an eye on eBay, and you can do Craigslist searches using Searchtempest ( http://www.searchtempest.com/ ) of all cities within what ever range you specify. I see the hoods and parts pop up several times a year.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and also apology to the OP. I realize this is what hijack means. Didn't mean to-just had to grab the chance to ask.
I saw the Jennair double barrel fan looks like the Chamberlain hood. There are Broan as well as other brands with similar configuration and thought I could buy it, cut out the blower assembly and attach it to the old hood. All except the controls are too complicated now and on-off switches on the old hood can't fit the new controls. Been thinking about it off and on for last 2 decades. If attempted, this hood will be for my last house.
Only if the new motor can be refitted with dial variable speed switch. I tried the 2 speed toggle and can't remember the new motor was 2 speed or variable but it did work except it couldn't take the heat.


----------

